# anabolic matrix



## sgtneo (Feb 5, 2005)

hi i have been very tempted by anabolic matrix as it rasies natural testosterone levels and i have checked through side affects and most of them seem fine only one im worried about is the acne side affect does anyone have any more information on this and how likely it is to occur and treat also general information about how good the product is would be usefull

thanks

Neo


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2005)

I would be willing to bet acne is not a terribly likely effect, unless you had very bad acne in your younger years.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 5, 2005)

no i havent sufferd any form of acne at all just not something i would want to get and would need to be sure of something like that before i consider buying them

Neo


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2005)

you may notice a little acne but typically it's body acne not facial.

but as Mudge said if you do not suffer from acne now you probably will not notice much in the way of acne.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 5, 2005)

http://www.atlas-dermato.org/images/acne40.jpg

well this is the sort of thing im affraid of and dont want, if there was a way the acne could be stopped or really an unoticable amount i would be ok


----------



## DemolitionNine (Feb 5, 2005)

Anabolic Matrix RX gave me *slight* acne, and made my face really oily... but nothing unbearable. 

 I just upped washing my face to twice a day... with Nutrogena and had no issues.   Only the occasional pimple...  

 It brought my sex-drive back for sure, and is great stuff.  I definitely recommend it.

 -Matt


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 5, 2005)

man that dudes got some issues.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> http://www.atlas-dermato.org/images/acne40.jpg
> 
> well this is the sort of thing im affraid of and dont want, if there was a way the acne could be stopped or really an unoticable amount i would be ok



are you serious? 

no supplement is going to cause acne to that degree, I doubt even real steroids would cause that.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 5, 2005)

well the only thing im worried about is not to sound vein but after all this work im doing on my body i dont want acne on it when nacked with women, cause well will put my chances at pulling way down
and will not look attractive at all, you must see where i coming from nearly every one on this forum works hard to get their body into shape but not only for fitness also to look good

if i did get acne is there easy and quick way top get rid of it


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> if i did get acne is there easy and quick way top get rid of it



see a dermatologist and he/she will Rx you some anti-biotics, that is what I use.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 5, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> if i did get acne is there easy and quick way top get rid of it



just stop taking whatever is causing it


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 5, 2005)

yeah but then that would be a waste ofmoney on the suppliments is there any say cream or gel that would clear it, or would stopping the suppliment be best bet?

ahh didnt see anti biotics bit if that clears it then i may consider getting some, sorry to seem very reluctant ive just never gone into suppliments as strong as this before and really want to be absalutly sure

anyway im gunna get some sleep now kinda late here ill reap replys in morning

Neo


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2005)

well, if you decide to try it here is a UK retailer: http://www.discount-supplements.co....Support/IronMagLabs ANABOLIC-MATRIX Rx???.asp


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 5, 2005)

I haven't taken any Anabolic Matrix yet, but I did take a cycle of Nutrex Vitrex. From what I could tell, they are very, very similar products. I experienced no acne at all. (I think I am probably susceptible to acne, because I did have a prob with it when I was taking too much fish oil.) Anyway, I have some Anablolic Matrix due to arrive here Monday and I'm not concerned about acne.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 5, 2005)

sgtneo- you will not get acne like in that picture. Anabolic Matrix RX will give you slight acne - to - none at all and will be gone within a couple weeks of finishing the poroduct. Dont worry. Buy it


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 5, 2005)

The only thing that has ever given me acne is liquid nolva. It makes me break out slightly on my traps


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> no supplement is going to cause acne to that degree, I doubt even real steroids would cause that.



Exactly. I would promote and support caution, but I was using testosterone off and on for about a year before I saw any kind of real acne, and the example you gave was way way outside of even what I'd call the worst acne possible. Everyones genetics are different, but basically unless you HAD really bad acne as a teen, and still have problems, you will most likely see little to NOTHING and we are not talking pizza, we are talking maybe a pimple here or there.

Typically it takes months of heavy hormonal imbalance to cause anything on the order of 10% of what you showed.


----------



## topolo (Feb 6, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> The only thing that has ever given me acne is liquid nolva. It makes me break out slightly on my traps




me too!!!!!!!


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 6, 2005)

cheers when i get some cash ill order some in them thanks again peeps

Neo


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 6, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> cheers when i get some cash ill order some in them thanks again peeps
> 
> Neo


 DONT take the blue pill.....


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 7, 2005)

nah i took the red one

Neo


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2005)

All I can say after taking Anabolic Matrix RX is... Voice of Neo in Matrix: "Whoa.."


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> The only thing that has ever given me acne is liquid nolva. It makes me break out slightly on my traps





			
				topolo said:
			
		

> me too!!!!!!!


 
bingo.


----------

